# Folding trailer



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

Has anyone used or know somebody who has use the folding trailer they sell at harbor freight? Im looking for a small trailer for a Polaris magnum 330. If I can fold it and put it against the wall in the garage that would be great with space being an issue. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Built a couple of them back when I was a teenager. Seem to be an ok light duty trailer. Keep in mind with what decking you put on them to make sure you are still able to fold it. The casters they use on the folded position rollers were pretty small when I did them. There is another manufacturer in Elkhart I think that makes a similar one with a little heavier duty frame. Price is also higher. But it sounds like you are primarily looking for a light duty, non-highway speed unit.


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

I didn't realize they were not highway speed. Maybe ill just go and get a bigger trailer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Its been a while but I believe they are rated for highway use. I know we used ours on the road. They just don't have the best hubs and tires. Just something you may want to keep an eye on and that you make sure you maintain. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

putzy said:


> I didn't realize they were not highway speed. Maybe ill just go and get a bigger trailer.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Find a trailer on Craigslist and customize it. You can usually find trailers for $150-$300 any day of the week that would fill the need you have.


----------

